# AFX 24 Hour Champions set arrives



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Googling has turned up at least 3 sites that have changed their stock status on this set from "coming in Dec" to "Available Now - limited stock."

Tower, OmniModels and eHobbies at the moment. 

Gather ye Peugeots and Audi R10s while ye may!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:










Be the first on your block! 

Good Luck! Take pics for the rest of us if you get the set!! :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

In addition to seeing the cars, I'd like to see an inventory of the track pieces included with the set. Looks like plenty of wide radius turns.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those cars look awesome. I'm anxious to see them in person. The Tomy/RaceMasters MG 1.7 cars seem to be pushing the envelope for what is considered HO scale which means you'll have to think about building layouts with larger radius turns. 

Speaking of wide radius turns, the last time I checked the AFX Racing site they were offering a "slightly damaged box" 4 Way Split Set for $100. That set has a lot of 12" turns, which are great for set track setups leaning towards the wide side. With the advent of the 18-inch turns the 12s are really a good minimum radius turn for a 4-lane or 6-lane setup, if you have the table to fit it. The 4 Way also comes with a great choice of cars if you want to pump up your SG+ inventory. 

RaceMasters - It's time to start thinking about 21" turns.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Darn it! I don't have the space, desire, obcessive-compulsive disorder collecter disease, or money to put into a closet full of boxes to buy new slot car sets BUT I LOVE endurance cars. Having seen the most recent version of both of those cars race, and knowing that they won't be back in the U.S. next year in all likelihood.... I WANT THIS SET!

There are so many amazing, cool ACO/ALMS endurance cars in various classes. It would be great for everybody if Racemasters could come out with a selection of them every year. Great that they were able to come up with these!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

AfX---- The 1.7's work well if the lane spacing is wider like the Max or routeds with extra width. Maybe Afx should look at that possibility.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I believe the cars will be available in blisterpacks starting later in January or early February.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I think you're right, 'doba. 

The sites I've seen which have changed their status for the 24 hr set do indeed show the status for the individual cars as Feb 2011.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, these cars look cool!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

The new cars do look awesome. The cover art I show is a bit misleading, though, because it shows mockups - not the real cars. I've seen pics on the interwebs of the newer production box art, but so far only small pics. 

I'm really picking nits, though, because there are of course pics of basically the production cars out there from iHobby and, from the pics at least, the cars are genuinely stunning.

Completely new car type for our scale and might well be yet another new high water mark for detail. The Mega-G length and low chassis height seem made for these new rides. Very cool.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the actual track/set better than the cars. The cars are great but that is an original set layout with only wide radius curves. Can't wait to set it up and race on it with the new cars!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> AfX---- The 1.7's work well if the lane spacing is wider like the Max or routeds with extra width. Maybe Afx should look at that possibility.


Yes, these cars are a blast on a big sweeping track. I've run 'em on routed tracks and the look and feel of these highly detailed cars on a big track is awesome. On my 4-lane home setup with minimum 12" turns they run fine, but anything less than 12" turns seems like it would be very tight for the long wheelbase and larger scale body. 

These cars are the high water mark in several categories and one of these categories is price. I'm pretty liberal about running most of my cars on the edge of their performance capabilities. The exceptions include my Tomy EX series cars and AFX Clears which I do run, but not on the edge. When I first got the first round of MGs I ran them all pretty hard but then started taking it easy when I saw the prices rising and availability falling. My MG 1.7s started becoming shelf queens but the consolation at the time was the $10 SG+ and SRT Blow Out cars that RaceMasters was selling off and I was buying to run - hard. The killer bang-for-the-buck $15 gray delrin SG+ rollers also provided racing solace when slid under a tough-as-nails Dash body. 

The dilemma here is that while these new bodies are absolutely stunning they are mostly bound to become shelf queens because of their high cost and intricate/delicate details. Yeah, as long as RaceMasters keeps selling the blank bodies we can roll our own race cars from the blanks. But with the loss of the Turbo, the Turbo SRT, and the Super G+, and the new baseline cost for single cars in the $30-$40 range instead of the $20-$25 range the cost of box stock racing on the only in-production AFX platform just took a bit of a price hike. I guess it's all about adapting to constant change and I need to recalibrate my expectations to feel comfortable about beating and banging on a pretty $35 box stock HO slot car. Slot cars were designed to be driven and keeping them caged up in a display case or (egad!) still in the package goes against the laws of nature - may as well collect Hot Wheels diecast if you ain't gonna run 'em. Just need to learn to live with the consequences of broken wings and a little scraped paint. 

HO is still cheaper than 1:32.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Following up on AfxToo's value post... You can buy 10 XT UltraG chassis for $6.00 to $6.80 each (depending on the wheels) through Buds and run those hard. The quality of the recent releases has been much improved. It's relatively inexpensive to experiment with different tires. Bodies are readily available and relatively durable. I've got serious sticker shock from the Mega G's selling at the current prices. I have a hard time justifying anything over $25 when there are so many great cars I can get for much less. Having said all this... I will be getting the two 24 hour cars just as I got the 4 original MegaG open wheelers. It's a little surprising to see the new open wheel cars with "generic" liveries going for the same price as those originals went for though.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Twenty 12" curves in 24hr set*



TK Solver said:


> In addition to seeing the cars, I'd like to see an inventory of the track pieces included with the set. Looks like plenty of wide radius turns.


I've been poking around and have not found anything definitive yet, but it looks like:
15" term: 1 
15" lap counter: 1 
15" straight: 6 
9" squeeze: 3 
12" R 45 curves: 20 
18" R 45 curves: 6 
I imagine we'll have hard data from a new owner of the set soon, but it is indeed the best set ever for bigger curves and remarkably, no 9" 1/4 turns.

Still hard to come by 15" curves in Tomy sets, but this set is good news for bigger curved, higher speed track builders.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Are they squeezes or crossovers? It wouldn't make sense if there were 3 crossovers because then you'd really only have one lane powered. But they look like crossovers in the picture.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

One is supposed to be a squeeze. The box art shown was for approval to market the set. It was put together quickly and it was thought no one would notice the 3 cross overs.

The production box will vary a little.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I just want the cars, no track for me thank you. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> Are they squeezes or crossovers? It wouldn't make sense if there were 3 crossovers because then you'd really only have one lane powered. But they look like crossovers in the picture.


Squeezes.

The box art is pre-production and I understand cross-overs were used because properly painted squeezes were not available to meet the schedule of the photo shoot. There are definitely not 3 crossovers. I would've guessed two crossovers and a squeeze, but best info found to date indicates all 3 are squeezes. 

I'm sure we'll know for certain soon, though, either from production box art that's bigger than what's out there now, a clear list of set contents or a fresh report from new set owner.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

really really want the cars.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Hobbytown has mine on order. Two Audis (different numbers) and two Peugeots (different numbers). I'm a little concerned about those mirrors on the Peugeots. Hope I can keep 'em in one piece for awhile...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I don't have the set, or the cars, but I did manage to swipe these pics off the interweb for us to discuss in the interim . . .




























Think these were pretty much bang-on final prototype versions from the hobby expo in Chi-town in October.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> Hobbytown has mine on order. Two Audis (different numbers) and two Peugeots (different numbers). I'm a little concerned about those mirrors on the Peugeots. Hope I can keep 'em in one piece for awhile...


The mirrors actually look fairly durable and they look like they might be fairly protected by being so low. Guess you'll find out! :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm gonna go with Doba on this. The mirrors look like they're tucked in pretty good!

Awfully tough to get the coachwork down over the crown gear like the short deck on the original... they did a good job given the angle of the dangle.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey, I bet the photog that took those pics is a ruggedly, handsome type of dude. That would be my guess...anyway. :thumbsup:

The mirrors are totally protected. If the the car is placed upside down on the track surface, the top of the canopy and tops of the fenders will touch before the mirrors do. 

My set shows it will arrive tomorrow.....:hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Gee these cars look terrific. Lighted versions would be awesome.
Lighted numbers included. Just outstanding work here by Racemasters.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Just broke open the box.....here are the cars!!!! They are gorgeous. I can see a wicked open wheel car hiding in the Peugeot!!! But, alas, I will have to wait for more of these to come out, or the individual packaged cars before I would ever think of laying a dremel to this baby. They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yesss - very sexy cars :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Can you give us the measurements? How much space exists between them on Tomy track?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I can do one better. How 'bout a couple pics sitting on the supplied track?

.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Just remember: Rubbin's Racin'


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

What a pair!! They're gorgeous!! Thanks for the pics, Gary.

Three squeeze tracks and no crossovers, right?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

The cars look great. I am looking forward to getting some. Thanks for the pix Gary.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Rolls said:


> What a pair!! They're gorgeous!! Thanks for the pics, Gary.
> 
> Three squeeze tracks and no crossovers, right?


Yes, all (3) squeeze tracks.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Gary> Hope you're having fun with new set!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. Real nice. Tom


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

You are welcome guys.

Hey, anyone interested in all the new track, guardrails, etc. that comes with the set? All I was interested in was the cars. Let me know.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd be interested, as I just got a tub of Tomy track out of storage, and all it is basically is 15" straights and 9" curves. The problem is raising the $$$ for yours. Give me an idea of what you would want for the track/guard rails and I'll sit here and scratch my head tying to figure out how to come up with it!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Some paint scheme ideas for follow-up releases of these cars... http://autogreenmag.com/2010/05/13/...ers-to-share-its-g-oil-with-alms-competitors/

That green car was on the flier I just got in the mail from Road America.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'd be interested, as I just got a tub of Tomy track out of storage, and all it is basically is 15" straights and 9" curves. The problem is raising the $$$ for yours. Give me an idea of what you would want for the track/guard rails and I'll sit here and scratch my head tying to figure out how to come up with it!


_ SCM, I have four curves you can have if you want them, just PM me your address._


----------

